# Disable DRL on 97 Tahoe?



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

Sorry, this isn't really plow related but I figured it's a chevy forum so I might find some help.

I have a 97 Tahoe and I'd like to disable the DRLs. I know on some Chevy's you can push the dome override button a number of times or hold it and it will disable them, but I think that is only later trucks because it does not seem to have any effect on mine.

Are there any tricks like that or do you have to do something like screw with one of the relays to trick them to think the parking brake is on or something?

Thanks, Jer


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

I found this searching around a little, I'll try it tomorrow and let you know how it goes, if anyone has experience, feel free to chime in!


www.lightsout.org said:


> GM fullsize trucks 96-98'. At the bottom of the dash about where your right knee is there is a small bulge. Under this bulge is a 2" square finned relay (actually a 2volt drop diode) Use pliers to bend retaining bracket. Remove and unplug.


www.lightsout.org

-Jer


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

You can just pull the fuse, it labeled and in the corner of the dash. You see it when you open the drivers door. I have had mine off since it was new


----------



## joe_padavano (Nov 29, 2004)

I also pulled the DRL fuse on my 99 (old body style) crewcab dually since new. Doesn't effect anything else - at least not on my truck. The service manual seems to indicate that fog lights may use the same fuse, however.

Joe Padavano


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

I got in long heated discussions about this subject on several car and truck forums.

By disabling the DRL's your not only putting yourself in danger, your putting ME in danger.

Don't wear your seatbelt, disable your airbags, don't wear a helmet on a motorcycle.....thats all fine. It's when you purposly disable a safety device that puts ME in danger, that really upsets me.

BOTTOM LINE: I want to be able to SEE you. DRL's help me do this quicker, easier, and from a greater distance.


BTW: What is your reason for disabling them?


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

TLS said:


> BTW: What is your reason for disabling them?


Lots of people where I live, disable the drl's on their new Tahoes, etc, so they look cooler when driving with just their parking lights on. I know the Silverados up until 2002, could disable them by pushing the dome light overide buttom 4 times quickly. I think that stopped working on the 2003's.

I agree with you that you shouldn't disable a safety device. If you get in a accident and the other driver says he didn't see you. The police could ticket you for disabling your day time running lights cause you tampered with something that may have prevented an accident. i know its kind of out there in theory but why chance it.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

TLS said:


> I got in long heated discussions about this subject on several car and truck forums.
> 
> By disabling the DRL's your not only putting yourself in danger, your putting ME in danger.
> 
> ...


I agree, I wish every vehicle had them and they had came out with them sooner. Its nice to be able to judge especially in fog and rain, not everybody turns their headlights on and the auto headlights don't always come on.


----------



## Kentuckydiesel (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey Jer, please e-mail me at [email protected]

I need to talk to you about your jeep plow valve but I can't send a PM on here and don't have your e-mail. Thanks, Phillip


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

TLS said:


> I got in long heated discussions about this subject on several car and truck forums.
> 
> By disabling the DRL's your not only putting yourself in danger, your putting ME in danger.
> 
> ...


I agree, it IS strongly debated whether DRLs are a valid safety device in this country. One thing is for sure, they are NOT mandated in this country or in any state. In fact, it is arguable that they can create a safety hazzard (I don't necessarilly agree with that, but I do doubt their benefit, and I'd like to be able to pull into my driveway without shining my lights in my neighbors' windows.)

Check out this page for some good history on the story, and why they are not required here.

Personally, I turn ON my headlights, not just my parking lights whenever there is low sun or rain or it's at all dark out. I don't drive around with my parking lights on, and in fact I think it looks dumb and it serves little purpose, especially in low, bright sunshine. This is probably the time DRLs are most usefull, but as I said, I am always sure to use my headlights during that time.

-Jer

PS, kentucky, I'll send you an e-mail


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Agree or disagree, I haven't been in a situation where they have HINDERED my ability to SEE the other vehicle.

I have though, on SEVERAL occasions, witnessed their effectiveness first hand. One particular time where I likely wouldn't be here typing this had the vehicle NOT had DRL's.

Generally, the type of work we do (snowplowing/lawnmowing) puts us in positions where roadside VISIBILITY is VERY important. Both of us and by us.

The website you mention is nothing more than a cult of control freaks. Ones that like to control every aspect of their vehicle. They also don't like automatic headlights. I just love the part about the fuel economy issue!   

My headlights have been ON for safety since the early '90's. On when I get in, and off when I'm parked.

When I'm plowing, they're ON all the time....day & night.


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

Just for reference, simply removing the fuse (#15) did the trick on my Tahoe. I suppose if I had foglights it wouldn't be so simple, but I don't. The light to indicate the DRLs are on still lights, but the lights themselves do not.



TLS-

I really do not want to get into an argument over this, and that wasn't my intention, and I certainly appreciate your concern for mine, yours and the general public's safety. I also agree with you that the site I pointed to is quite one sided and some of their arguments are a bit of a stretch, like the fuel economy thing you mentioned. However, I have heard from several other sources that what they say about GM lobbying for that legislation to save costs (not lives) is true.

Control freak? yeah, I guess I am. I don't like automatic anything for the most part, it irks me that my truck has an automatic transmission, even and I loathe the automatic climate control in my other car. I can only assure you that my lights will be on whenever I deem prudent, even if that means in broad daylight.

-Jer


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Thank You


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

There should be a black module just under your steering column under the dash with a few wires plugging into it. Just remove the module and the DRL's are gone.

As for safety ....... I've got mixed feelings on it. A) there are someone people driving who are so incapable of turning on their lights or driving safely that no amount of automation will save them or you but, what the heack let's try , hence DRL's. B) Early on in Canada I was driving around when they had them mandatade. In the hot summer when the heat radiates off the pavement the lights enhance that illusion effect on the eyes and depth perception dets whacked. 

I would rather see a stricker test for the use of eye glasses on drivers than any other safety feature.


----------



## joe_padavano (Nov 29, 2004)

TLS said:


> I got in long heated discussions about this subject on several car and truck forums.
> 
> By disabling the DRL's your not only putting yourself in danger, your putting ME in danger.
> 
> ...


TLS,

I respect your opinion and understand your logic, but I must disagree with you on the DRL issue. First, do the vast majority of cars on the road without DRLs endanger you and do you propose to ban them? Does this mean that you also propose that only cars equipped with radar avoidance systems should be allowed on the road with you? As you can see (pun not intended) this is a slipery slope. More to the point, I always put my headlights on in low light conditions (rain, fog, dusk, etc). I believe that DRLs make cars stand out only by exception. If all cars had DRLs, the human mind would quickly filter them out and the result would be the same as it is without them. Also, if DRLs really do help, don't you need them on all sides of the vehicle?

To be honest, you should care more about people who don't wear seatbelts or helmets. If the only issue was hurting oneself, I also wouldn't care, but the reality is that these idiots make everyone pay more for car insurance when they kill or injure themselves. Too bad the US won't adopt a measure that limits insurance payments if the injured party wasn't using seatbelts or helmets. If that were the case, I too would view seatbelt and helmet use as evolution in action. (Of course, being a cynic, such a provision would probably only benefit the insurance companies, which are only out to screw the policy holders anyway...)

Joe Padavano


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

TLS said:


> I got in long heated discussions about this subject on several car and truck forums.
> 
> By disabling the DRL's your not only putting yourself in danger, your putting ME in danger.
> 
> ...


Were all pre 96 GM trucks unsafe because they didn't have DRL? I have them off becaue I just don't like them. I know when my lights should be on and do so. 
The putting me in danger arguement could be used on many things we all do, speeding even a little, putting plows on our trucks that overload the front axle, sanders overloaded blocking rear veiw, having a plow on your truck when it's not snowing out, and so on.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

To me...."just because I don't like them" is a slap in my face. It's a sign of vanity. Your putting the looks of your vehicle before the safety of others. Like I said.....endanger your life all you want, but when you disregard the safety of others by physically disabling something designed to save lives, it just doesn't sit well with me.

Bright lights attract attention. Day or night. Perfect visibility or poor. We all run our beacons and strobes while plowing. Day or night, snowing or sunny.....WHY? To ensure that we are SEEN.

As for the pre '96 GM trucks not being safe....Well, I feel they weren't AS safe as the '97 & up models. But it wasn't under our control. We didn't have people physically defeating their purpose prior to that. GM just hadn't implemented them in the truck line yet.

Cars without this feature fall into the same category. No, they're not as visible, but at least the owner didn't go out of his way to defeat a safety device.

As far as having them on the rear as well.... Your not approaching a vehicle 1/2 as fast as you are in a frontal situation. 

Same goes for my near death situation.....I was mowing a large property (been mowing it for 15 years). On one portion of the lawn it is beneficial for me to turn around in the street on my ZTR. I always look both ways and visibility on this portion of roadway is good for a mile one way and a good 200yds the other direction. Road speed limit is 40mph. I looked both ways, went out to turn, and BAM there was this car out of nowhere. It was a dark colored car, in broad daylight. Blended in. Had he have had DRL's I have no doubt that I would have seen him MUCH sooner and likely waited until he passed to turn around in the street.
The other portion of this lawn has a 1000' frontage which I mow parallel to the road. I see a LOT of cars coming and going from this vantage point, and even in my peripheral vision, I can pick out cars with DRL's much quicker and sooner than without. Just like you can see bright colored cars/trucks easier than dark colored ones. It's all about VISIBILITY.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

There are things we all do that endanger others lives, are you a by the book with everything guy? No overloading your truck with the plow and sander? I bet there are things you do everyday that could affect someones life if things went bad.


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

sorry!!!


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I am only going to say that I agree with TLS wholeheartedly. Other than that, I won't even get started, because I will probably turn this into a urinating contest, as I am known to do. So, that's all.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Are you a by the book guy or just on the DRL issue?


----------



## joe_padavano (Nov 29, 2004)

TLS said:


> Same goes for my near death situation.... ...On one portion of the lawn it is beneficial for me to turn around in the street on my ZTR. I always look both ways and visibility on this portion of roadway is good for a mile one way and a good 200yds the other direction. Road speed limit is 40mph. I looked both ways, went out to turn, and BAM there was this car out of nowhere.


I'm going to apologize in advance for both prolonging this thread and probably getting further off topic, but I'm afraid I can't let this one go.

You've been preaching to the rest of us about how defeating DRLs (which are NOT required in the US) is a danger to YOU, yet you go on to tell us how you take your not-for-highway-use mower and turn around in a street with a 40 mph speed limit. Basically what you're telling us is that it's OK for you to endanger people driving legally at the speed limit just for your own convenience - have I got that right?

When I operate my tractor on the highway (which is legal here in Virginia) I am required to have a slow moving vehicle placard on the tractor and also to have flashing lights on the tractor. Have you added these to your ZTR to improve visibility and thus not pose a danger to others?

By the way, at 40 mph a car will cover that 200 yard sightline in about 10 seconds. Can you get out into the road, get turned around, and get off the road in ten seconds? Better time yourself next time. Don't blame the car that didn't have DRLs.

Again, sorry to prolong this and I won't do it again.

Joe Padavano


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Joe D, I see you edited your post. I read in my email notification your original version.

My 9.2' V plow is perfectly safe on the front of my truck. I have the highest capacity front end of all GM's LD trucks. I am not in violation of any law with that plow on the front of my truck.

Yes, safety is a big concern of mine. And I don't simply "choose safety as I see fit", rather I consider safety in EVERYTHING I do.



joe_padavano said:


> When I operate my tractor on the highway (which is legal here in Virginia) I am required to have a slow moving vehicle placard on the tractor and also to have flashing lights on the tractor. Have you added these to your ZTR to improve visibility and thus not pose a danger to others?


Yes Joe, I do. I have not only a SMV triangle on the rear of my Lazer, but I also have DOT Approved 3M Conspicuity tape on all 4 sides of the Lazer.

I am NOT endangering people at my convenience. What I perform on this particular lawn is necessary and done in the most safety conscience way. BTW, it takes 10.34 seconds for a car to cover that distance. While I estimate my time out beyond the white line to be less than 4 seconds.

I accept both Joe's apologies. But in reality, modifying your vehicles by defeating a built in safety device all in the name of vanity....

Dont like your factory wheels?.... get new shiney bling-bling wheels. Don't like your 4x4 stickers?.....remove them. Don't like the looks of your DRL's?.....Leave them operational PLEASE. :salute:


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

In my origonal post I was thinking your truck front end 4800lb I think would be over loaded with the V plow you have and add balast or a sander and so wiuld the truck. I changed it because I was not sure I think it does and if you have weighed it correct me. 

I don't see how a 3m sticker or a triangle would legally let you operate on a public road with a lawn machine, maybe laws are differnet where you are.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Joe D said:


> In my origonal post I was thinking your truck front end 4800lb I think would be over loaded with the V plow you have and add balast or a sander and so wiuld the truck. I changed it because I was not sure I think it does and if you have weighed it correct me.
> 
> I don't see how a 3m sticker or a triangle would legally let you operate on a public road with a lawn machine, maybe laws are differnet where you are.


Remember, a 9.2V BOSS is only 68lbs heavier than a 8.2V. The 4800lb FAWR is the same rating (highest) available on 3500's and 3500 C&C's (to which BOSS recommends the 9.2V).

I'm not operating or transporting on the public road. But yes, if I were to have to, I would be totally legal in doing so (SMV Triangle).

Lets get back on topic here.

NEXT.....


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Did you ever weight the front axle? The plow lists for 928lbs plus mounts.


----------

